# footgear



## prairiewind (Feb 17, 2009)

Any suggestions on footwear for training and walking long distances. Currently wearing danners, train and guide in them, looking for a light weight boot or shoe, non insulated, preferred.


----------



## duke (Sep 29, 2010)

Between my wife and I, we have 5 pairs of Russells. You pay alittle bit for them, but I've been wearing my south 40 birdshooters for 4 years now going after grouse, woodcock, pheasant, guiding other pheasant hunters and dog training in them. They still look great, don't leak and are as comfortable as a pair of slippers. When you do wear out the soles, they will resole them for around $40 I think. If you take care of them they should last 20 or more years. Another great point is you can get them made ANY way you want. Any sole, any leather, color, height, insulated, uninsulated, army studs, speed laces, on and on.


----------



## oldftdog (Jan 3, 2012)

Asolo. Look them up sierra trading has them onsale. Or merrels are ok. @


----------



## Hugoflats (Jul 10, 2011)

You are already wearing the best. Stick with the Danners.


----------



## prairiewind (Feb 17, 2009)

Hugoflats said:


> You are already wearing the best. Stick with the Danners.


Been wearing danners for 20 years and will continue, having an issue with planters faciotis{spelling} want something light with an air bed feel, if one exists.


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

prairiewind said:


> Been wearing danners for 20 years and will continue, having an issue with planters faciotis{spelling} want something light with an air bed feel, if one exists.


 I'm having the same issue with my feet. A buddy recommended Georgia Flexfit Comfort Core boots. These boots saved me. They really eased the pain and were very comfortable to wear, not to mention light and durable. Changed my life.


----------



## Hugoflats (Jul 10, 2011)

I have had it too from running and now use Mizuno running shoes. Main thing is to get a boot with a stiff midsole. You need to try to immobilize the flex in your arch so the tendon that connects to the front of your heel doesn't get stretched with each step.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I bought a pair of Under Armor Speed Freaks about 6 months ago and love them. They are very light weight and waterproof. They weigh right at 2 lbs. So far they are very sturdy and have handled everything I've put them through very well.


----------



## northstorm (Aug 18, 2008)

love my danner proghorns.
nice and lightwieght.
if I am in wet conditions then I like my lacross alphas


----------

